# Has anyone retrofitted this?



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

mewilliams: Nope. My EBA disc has instructions for the 330Ci convertible, but not the coupe.



whitewagon: no skibag retrofit instructions for any of the touring models.


----------



## whitewagon (Mar 8, 2004)

gfeiner said:


> mewilliams: Nope. My EBA disc has instructions for the 330Ci convertible, but not the coupe.
> 
> whitewagon: no skibag retrofit instructions for any of the touring models.


That sucks. I appreciate you taking the time to look though. :thumbup:

BTW, where does one aquire a EBA disc? Ebay?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Eduardo said:


> Err... :eeps: What ever became of your 'mod'?


I bought a used ski bag "cassette" for $35 from a fester; it includes the ski bag, frame and the steel trap door on the seatback side. But I still need the trapdoor in the trunk. I've called around a few boneyards, but nothing yet. Worst case, I'll just make it using the punchout.

Stay tuned...


----------

